# Memory of the Camps. Hitchcock. Video Streaming.



## admin (28 Gennaio 2015)

L'eccezionale, e purtroppo scioccante e ancora crudissimo, documentario montato da Alfred Hitchcock basato sulle riprese effettuate dalle truppe russe ed inglesi dentro Auschwitz e dentro i campi di sterminio nazisti. 

Tale documentario, dal titolo "Memory of the Camps" era stato tenuto nascosto alla massa e mai mostrato al pubblico. Dopo essere stato restaurato, è stato proiettato in tutto il mondo alla fine dello scorso anno, il 2014. Mediaset e la Rai lo hanno trasmesso nella giornata di ieri in occasione della giornata della memoria. Per chi non avesse avuto modo di vederlo, lo proponiamo di seguito in lingua originale (inglese). Quando sarà disponibile inseriremo anche la versione in lingua italiana. La durata è di circa 57 minuti.


Trovate il video in streaming da Youtube di Memory of the Camps di Hitchcock (versione originale del 1985) qui in basso al secondo post.

*Attenzione: il documentario è molto crudo e non adatto ad un pubblico impressionabile. *


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## James Watson (29 Gennaio 2015)

Grazie di averlo reso disponibile, lo guarderò


----------



## cris (29 Gennaio 2015)

sconvolgente. 
Pazzo maniaco malato di Hitler e tutti i caproni che gli andavano dietro, compresi noi italiani


----------

